# Sticky  Post Up Your Renderings!



## Kent Whitten

BamBamm5144 said:


> What programs are you guys using?


Revit and SketchUp with VRay.


----------



## J F

Kent, how did you end up using Revit? I don't remember.


----------



## Kent Whitten

What do you mean? How did I decide?


----------



## J F

Yes, I guess. When did you first purchase Revit and why, and what were you doing project-wise at the time? Do you stay current with new releases?

I'm just curious.


----------



## BoGoCo

BamBamm5144 said:


> What programs are you guys using?


SketchUp and Kerkethea for custom things

20/20 for kitchens/bathrooms


----------



## Kent Whitten

J F said:


> Yes, I guess. When did you first purchase Revit and why, and what were you doing project-wise at the time? Do you stay current with new releases?
> 
> I'm just curious.


The transition from when my family moved from WA state to Maine was about when I started. I first bought Soft Plan, which led me nowhere. I don't know how it is now because those bastids don't give trial software out. Not sure why I bought that pile of crap. 

So through the torture years I heard about this program that was supposed to be the cats meow. Revit. I think it was at release 3 or 4, can't remember. That was also a bit of a turd. I hopped on board at 5 and occasionally update, not much, since it's like buying software all over again. 

When we moved back in early 2000, I was drawing prints for builders. That didn't last long because it is not a sought out business here. You can get free plans from the lumber yard if you buy the lumber from them. Can't compete with free. 

I drew up a nice oceanside remodel and the client asked me to GC it. Money was too good to pass up. 

I always have felt that the rendering and visualization "market" in construction is something that is hardly used. It should be. IMO. There's so many errors that could be eliminated. 

One of the reasons I went with Revit. Change anything anywhere on the plan and it updates throughout. It can be a rather infuriating program at times though. It's not perfect. I sat down one day and decided I was going to hammer it out with the program and really give it a try. Took me a month to get 90% of it.


----------



## J F

Gotchya. :thumbsup: I didn't have a clue as to how you got started with it. I started researching cad stuff in 2002 before opening the basement biz in 2003. 

I knew I wanted the capability to do floor plans and 3D stuff and Chief fit the the bill. Their free trial download and great forum really sealed the deal for me. I've updated every time except for this last recent upgrade.

Iirc the full program was around 1,5-2k back then, with another 2-3k in upgrades over the years. I wasn't even aware of Revit, but it would have been a budget buster anyway if it was anywhere near the price it is today.


----------



## Texas Wax

BamBamm5144 said:


> What programs are you guys using?


AutoCad/ArchitecturalDeskTop .... Blue prints and shop drawings
Have 3dMax >>>Design2010 and learning access to all the autodesk products. Fluent in 3dmax, MR & Vray and Cinema 4D. :no: Blah blah blah 
Use sketchup once in a while. 

Modeling Rendering Application of choice is Luxology's Modo.

The paying work "day job" is mostly dedicated to the side of commercial P-lam cabinetry and retail mill work/fixtures in a grocery setting. Not a great demand for renderings, yet alone need or time. Occasionally there are times to use Modo. Can get lots of ooohs and aaahhhhhs but very rarely $$$$ worthy of the effort.

Would highly suggest Sketchup or a 30 day Revit trial. If thinking about dabbling in this stuff.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Texas Wax said:


> Would highly suggest Sketchup or a 30 day Revit trial. If thinking about dabbling in this stuff.



Yeah I am looking into getting into kitchen and bathroom remodeling as I am trying to steer away from roofing so that's why I asked about the software.

I have played around with sketchup. I don't really like it.


----------



## Texas Wax

Kent Whitten said:


> I always have felt that the rendering and visualization "market" in construction is something that is hardly used. It should be. IMO. There's so many errors that could be eliminated.


After pondering this same question for a decade

Two reasons:
Ego-Pride-clayfeet, my way is the best way (old ways)
Money-cost of such fancy things vs the savings of eliminating errors

I fully agree with you and have used this and other technology to the same ends. Maybe over time this tech will be used more. As the applications become more like tools rather than occupations based on them.


----------



## Texas Wax

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yeah I am looking into getting into kitchen and bathroom remodeling as I am trying to steer away from roofing so that's why I asked about the software.
> 
> I have played around with sketchup. I don't really like it.


Well then Revit or Architecture2012 should be on your list to try out. 

If you're serious and want to find the sticker shock of the top end - autodesk, you may want to contact: mastergraphics
They are local, for you, AutoDesk resellers and have training.

The thing with Kitchen and baths is having pre-made cabinets in the applications to drag and drop. OR the ability to create them. I've always done one of a kind/custom work or Box's from the Box stores. Not much a need for anything other than an app for basic drawings-contract documents, permits for the Box Cabinets

Chief Architect is another option that appears to be good, though I have no real exposure to it. Beyond my application (CA users) is better than your application LOL


----------



## Kent Whitten

BamBamm5144 said:


> Yeah I am looking into getting into kitchen and bathroom remodeling as I am trying to steer away from roofing so that's why I asked about the software.
> 
> I have played around with sketchup. I don't really like it.


The good news is that almost all have a 30 day fully functioning download trial. I would think for the money and the community support that Chief would be at your top of the list. The community support for Autodesk products is mostly architects....it's a little dry :laughing: and much more expensive. I took this route because I needed to collaborate with architects, engineers, etc. and a grand proportion of them use Autodesk products. 

Plus my failed experiment with SoftPlan made me a little shy on CA. 

Revit was not easy to figure out, and I'm pretty quick on my feet with this stuff. You will get 80-90 percent in a week, but to use it fully to it's advantage, we are talking months if not longer. 

You and I are similar Tx, but you are ahead of me on the training. The only thing I consider myself decently fluent in is Revit, and I am far from the whole picture. 

I used to have I think it was AutoCAD 10 at the time.....years and years ago. I made my own floor joist layouts when framing. It helped with the counts and lengths. Can't trust those lumber yards for nothing. :laughing:

When I went to voc school back in the mid 80's, I think was when acad was early born. I think our professor had AutoCAD 3?. Been interested since then. I figured "why hand draw?" Rendering caught my eye somewhere around 2000. I thought I would have a go at it, but found out how much they earn :laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax

Kent Whitten said:


> You and I are similar Tx, but you are ahead of me on the training. The only thing I consider myself decently fluent in is Revit, and I am far from the whole picture.
> 
> When I went to voc school back in the mid 80's, I think was when acad was early born.



Very similar paths...but two paths diverged in the woods and I, I took the CGVFX path-less traveld, LOL less traveled for a reason.  And found it lead directly back to the path I was originally on.

Was in College Studying Architecture in '84-5 when they first offered Acad there. Had to have a professor's recommendation. ROTFL I still have the same issues with architects today I did back then-No bueno on the recommendation. And too many of 'em are still blathering fools. Most recent example- I didn't know 12" boards didn't come 12" and I decided on alder because of it's costs...to bad that alder is stupid expensive at 12" widths if not impossible to find and gluing up matched pieces is cost effective how? AND all of this 'Green' was just starting to gain traction. Had one professor that specialized in it. 

Hand drew all my design build plans up through 2000. Still a bit faster with the t-sqaure and pencil, however reproduction, changes and accuracy are better in Cad.


----------



## Roger Manning

Here is a glass cabinet I was playing around with


----------



## redwood

I am not in the league of you guys, but I do mostly exterior stuff and rarely go to the expense of raytracing projects.

Here is on that I did with Chief 4. Chief 5's raytracing is even better.


----------



## Texas Wax

Redwood

DAZ Model Lady?
Nice Render

Roger
Like the glass and lighting.


----------



## Texas Wax

A quick render from a recent arch approval submittal. Render was a gratitude. Used the model to aid with the shop drawings. The basic line drawings from the Architect---- front and top views pretty much looked the same.


----------



## Runnerguy

*First post and project*

New here and this is my first post so I'm testing things out as well as the image posting thing.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2cc25b3127ccef19d8e514d7c00000030O00AbtnLlu1auGgPbz4G/cC

A recent design currently in construction docs.

Doug

Edit: Kinda small so don't know what happened there.

2nd edit: We'll try this again:


----------



## J F

Runnerguy said:


> Kinda small so don't know what happened there.


I always blame it on it being cold. :whistling


----------



## Runnerguy

I got it bigger. Found the "manage attachment" button. :whistling

Doug


----------



## Texas Wax

For what it maybe worth... Moore's law has a flawed premise before teh buss issues, imho. That it's a linear in some respects... we are seeing what seems to be a regular increase by ratio of powers/years. There are no cycles that are linear. Rate of diminishing return / parabolic rate of growth accurately represent cyclic progression through time. I think it's still moving fast, though slowing - starting to proceed toward the top of a cycle... if nothing else there are going to be physical & quantum boundaries that will reel in the rate of progression and slow it down.

Agree the render is the best part and maybe bringing cool ideas to life don't take any where near as much blood seat and tears as it does in the real world.




hdavis said:


> Moore's Law started breaking down 10 years ago, or a little longer, and it's has only been getting worse. Affordable SSDs however, are a big advancement. The bottle neck still remains with data transfer across busses, and how the tasks are split between CPU and GPU, and then there's the multicore and APU wild card. I agree the hardware will come in line faster than the software.
> 
> Powerful software that takes over a lot of what people now do is way more expensive than anything I've seen for construction (7 figures at least) and runs on systems costing $50K for a starter system. I could see a design service that's used by a lot of firms being able to afford something like that, but in general it's tough for me to imagine the design software guys being able to foot the bill for the software development - probably 9 figures in R&D expense.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to be optimistic or pessimistic, but the rendeering part of all this is the most exciting to me.


----------



## LeeFowler




----------



## LeeFowler

I created this in sketch up and rendered it with shaderlight. I have never actually worked on a barn, but a friend gave me his basic idea and I went a little crazy on creating a model. I finally discovered a need for a faster computer.


----------



## javatom

Some renderings I have done.


----------



## ArtisanRemod

What would you guys suggest to a one man show like myself that would like to offer this to his clients? How would you proceed?


----------



## [email protected]

ArtisanRemod said:


> What would you guys suggest to a one man show like myself that would like to offer this to his clients? How would you proceed?


Try google sketch up to start. Its free and pretty simple to work.


----------



## LeeFowler

ArtisanRemod said:


> What would you guys suggest to a one man show like myself that would like to offer this to his clients? How would you proceed?


I started using sketchup a few months ago and even bought sketchup for dummies. I usually avoid those books like the plague but this one was great. I learned the whole program in about a week and shaderlight is a plugin that works inside of sketchup. Both are easy to learn if you are decent with computers.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I rushed it at the end. Just spending too much time on it and sent it through. A little dark. Lighting sucks, general environment settings.


----------



## hdavis

It may be dark, but it still shows some talent!


----------



## Roger Manning




----------



## on_the_level

What program did you use for the theatre? Looks great!


----------



## Roger Manning

on_the_level said:


> What program did you use for the theatre? Looks great!


Cabinet Planner then rendered in Kerkythea


----------



## Texas Wax

Bottom line great looking renderings....

Curiosity....
It is a bit grainy, which has a good effect tho, can you render longer or up the samples in your rendering program?


----------



## Roger Manning

Texas Wax said:


> Bottom line great looking renderings....
> 
> Curiosity....
> It is a bit grainy, which has a good effect tho, can you render longer or up the samples in your rendering program?


 Yes, I did this really quick if I let it go longer it would be much better.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I have noticed the Kerkythea site has been down for some time now.


----------



## renov8r

This is something quick I did in revit and max a while ago


----------



## renov8r

Here is a panoramic that I did for a condo I was working on not too long ago


----------



## Texas Wax

renov8r said:


> Here is a panoramic that I did for a condo I was working on not too long ago


What kind of application are you using to view it? I'm looking for "viewers".


----------



## renov8r

Texas Wax said:


> What kind of application are you using to view it? I'm looking for "viewers".


Panoramic was done in 3ds max and it was viewed with quicktime player


----------



## Kent Whitten

This is a small one I just did. Revit for the design, vray for the render, PS for post processing. Lighting is still off.


----------



## Texas Wax

Max exports to the QuickTime Viewer Direct (now)? LOL Of course it does, AutoDesk Bought RealViz aka Stitcher.

Use to be able to use QTpro and assemble a Pano, single image and Box, for the "viewer"....Free. It appears that it no longer does. Why I asked.


----------



## JT Wood

This is my first real crack at doing a real model.

This is a house my wife and I designed. I am going to attempt to import this model into layout and make construction drawings for permits too.:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## Mavis Leonard

Kent Whitten said:


> This is one I was just playing around with. I am working at a clients house that is a turn of the century type home. One of the things I like about living and working in New England is that there are some really nice architectural details, more along the line of what I feel is the PROPER way of doing things. This Wal-Mart mentality we have today just makes things dull and soulless for everyone.




i alway lik old rerun of this old hous wifh obvila an norm abram new englan has som difren bildin dtail and mor extras


----------



## oldfrt

JT Wood said:


> This is my first real crack at doing a real model.
> 
> This is a house my wife and I designed. I am going to attempt to import this model into layout and make construction drawings for permits too.:thumbsup::clap:


 Pretty much the mirror image of the plans I chose for my own home,although
I adjusted the roof line a bit as the building went up adding a second floor.
I also removed the front dog house and put in shallow dormers to give
the room over the garage added headroom,then bumped out the
living area to have my chimney inside the living area and use it 
as a "heat sink" for the wood stove and solar gain from the 
south facing windows behind it.This bump out also kept the front profile from
getting overpowered by the size of the garage.

Here's the end product:


----------



## Roger Manning

Here is a front desk I'm building for "Wurth Louis and Company"


----------



## ArchRevival

*ArchRevival*
950 East Maple, Suite 116 
Birmingham, MI 
48009 

*Phone:* (248) 688-2677
*Website:* http://www.archrevival.com/


----------



## Snobnd

I posted mine here

http://www.contractortalk.com/f116/master-bath-concept-drawing-135199/


----------



## Kent Whitten

A collaboration between myself and another CT member to produce some master bath cabinetry. This was the initial rendering sent. There is some design tweaking to do, but overall I like how the render came out.


----------



## Leo G

I don't ever want my clients to get use to a rendering like that. Way to much time to get the result. Looks awesome.


----------



## BoGoCo

Leo G said:


> I don't ever want my clients to get use to a rendering like that. Way to much time to get the result. Looks awesome.


I agree Leo on both points, Kents rendering looks great, I just can't invest that kind of time.

I normally give them something like this,enough so they can visualize what we are talking about. This is done in 20/20, and takes less than 5 mins to set up the shot,render and save as a jpeg that can be printed or easily sent to the client.


----------



## Texas Wax

Looks great Kent, Sketchup-vray?

LOL
Only crits would be the WINDOW TEXTURE & the finish on the cabs needs a little frensal based reflection and specular;looks chalky-in comparison to the shiny tile.
...oh right  this ain't cg architect
LOL

One does not "need" fancy renderings and it flies in the face of costs and such... But there is NO Substitute for the WOW factor and no substitute for the customer satisfaction level when you can follow through and make it just like the picture-priceless. 

There can be benefits to using higher lever renders with custom cabinetry and especially higher end clients, that the accounting spreadsheet will never show. 

Leo is an old skool master, 20/20 is great... but Kents renderer is better than yours and mine is better than all y'alls. Tho like my dad always said it's not size it's how you use it:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Mine is eCabs and the renders suck. But it gives the client more than enough information to make the choice.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Kent Whitten said:


> Revit and SketchUp with VRay.


My boys working for a architecture firm and is learning and using Revit 
Here's a multifamily unit he rendered,,I think it was done on Rino.










J F said:


> Kent, how did you end up using Revit? I don't remember.


 Where's JF been:blink:




You guys do nice work on the puter, I wish I knew more bout the puter:blink:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Here are a couple for an office layout. 
All done in Chief with just ten passes per render, about 1.5 min. to complete.
Nothing great but sure drives the design intent across.
An I know there is no leg at the end of the table to keep it up. 
The table is magical.

Andy.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Just an FYI, for those naysayers, it took me about 10 minutes to set up the scene. I hit render and went to get a sandwich for lunch. When I came back, it was done. About a 20 minute render maybe. 

As time goes along, technology gets better. Rendering only gets faster. They now have cloud based rendering and you can be done in no time. Sorry, but I'm not resting on "good enough" renders. Most times I send just a simple sketchup view if it looks OK. This I wanted to throw it in and see what happens.


----------



## Texas Wax

Trying a couple ideas for a bathroom, in a auto repair shop. LOL They want the coolest high end bathroom in town. This is a Work In Progress render.


----------



## glkirk

Kent Whitten said:


> Just an FYI, for those naysayers, it took me about 10 minutes to set up the scene. I hit render and went to get a sandwich for lunch. When I came back, it was done. About a 20 minute render maybe.
> 
> As time goes along, technology gets better. Rendering only gets faster. They now have cloud based rendering and you can be done in no time. Sorry, but I'm not resting on "good enough" renders. Most times I send just a simple sketchup view if it looks OK. This I wanted to throw it in and see what happens.


Kent,
Was that rendering using the Autodesk Cloud, or was it from the Revit program?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Cnrhodes

*3D Work*

Here are a couple old projects done in Chief x2


----------



## medeek

Here is a rendering of a recent garage design I did in Autocad and Solidworks, rendered with Photoview 360:


----------



## PPRI

does anyone here design in Softplan and render with an outside engine? I really like the softplan trial I've been playing with the last few days and am thinking about purchasing the software. However I think the renders are a little weak in comparison to Chief X5. I have X5 but really want to start using Softplan. Is there something that isn't too expensive that would be a little better rendering engine?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

A lot of Chief users are using Kerkethia (if I spelled that correctly) and do some very nice stuff. 
I believe they have a free version and a pay for version.
Also, you can still output to Pov-Ray and do some nice raytracing with that.

Yu know, I got the SoftPlan trial also, I think it is the first time they have ever allowed an actual trial version to be released. SoftPlan has some good stuff going for it but I think I will be sticking with Chief.

Andy.


----------



## PPRI

Andy, I know you are a pretty big fan of Chief but I think it just does not jive with my thought process. I've tried to learn it and to become proficient but it just seems like a battle every time I use it. I'm really liking where Softplan is going. They seem to be on a better track than they used to be. I just need a little better rendering than they can currently provide. I have no idea how to spell Kyrkethea either but I've seen the name come up more than once. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Texas Wax

Quick approval type renders.

Not a fan of glazed paint on contemporary/pseudo craftsman. What they wanted LOL


----------



## kellanv

There are some terrific renderings here! 

Here is one that is a bit different. While we do 3D based modeling, sometimes we can communicate nature better with hand drawn stuff.

In this case everything was drawn and colored using a tablet in Photoshop.


----------



## bwiab

*Rendering on Speed = Animation*

Created this for a road company in So Cal. Helped them win a $67 million grade separation. AKA bridge project.

Bridge Animation


----------



## Texas Wax

bwiab said:


> Created this for a road company in So Cal. Helped them win a $67 million grade separation. AKA bridge project.
> 
> Bridge Animation


Pretty rudimentary. but cool none the less. What app/s you use? How did you edit the segments... Come clean with the detials :thumbup:


----------



## bwiab

T Wax -I used ACAD to model most of it. A little revit. Navisworks for sequencing and animation. Google earth for site file. Camtasia studio for editing. In retrospect I forgot I have a full version of adobe premier pro that I should have used for editing. Camtasia did fine for web output, but not great for high res. Res on you tube is ok. I did not use photo realistic rendering due to time constraints. Probably have 120 hours in total. Built the entire model from prints. Built each phase per the plans. (mostly :whistling )


----------



## Zendik

I actually modeled this in Vue 10 Xtreme which did most of the 3D landscapes in Avatar.










Textured...


----------



## CoryThomp

A few recent ones....Sketchup/Chief/Kekrythea variety.



























www.CTHomeDesign.com


----------



## Golden view

*Walkthroughs*

I may have missed them but I haven't seen any videos here, and I always feel things look a little more 3D with a little motion. I'm teaching myself Home Designer Pro (cheap version of Chief). Here's a small project I'll build next summer. Rental cabins in pilings driven 20' into permafrost. Designs are not final, but they are pretty cost-driven.

Build time goal is 3 months, working mostly solo, subbing foundations, drywall, plumbing and electrical.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDQzfFvSt0I


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Nice walk through video but I did not see any brown bears rooting around in trash cans.

Now that would be realisttic in Fairbanks.
Andy.


----------



## mako1

Used to own a custom furniture shop and am a very big fan of James Krenov.I own Chief Arch 2014 but am still going through the learning curve.Hope to be as good as some of you in the near future.Some very nice work here.


----------



## bconley

Here is a kitchen I'm working on 
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/lhgd6cswast4rje/lSfGxLfsmL


----------



## greg24k

Did this bathroom for a customer a few months back


----------



## Stryker

Beta-testing the newest release of Chief Architect. Using a knock-off of a stock plan as my test bed.

Pic with foliage is from stock plan web page. Their rendering, not mine. Other pic is of my model, a raytrace using Chief. Lots of work to do in materials, foliage placement, color, lighting, etc.


----------



## Cnrhodes

*quick render*

Here is a quick render of a house I am currently designing... nothing spectacular, but nice.... Chief Architect x6


----------



## tjbnwi

Solid Builders latest rendering capability. 

Their creation not mine. I will not have V-22-A until next month (June 2014).

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

tjbnwi said:


> Solid Builders latest rendering capability.
> 
> Their creation not mine. I will not have V-22-A until next month (June 2014).
> 
> Tom


That is insanely good


----------



## tjbnwi

A&E Exteriors said:


> That is insanely good


I though SB renders well now, but v-22-A makes v-22 look like kindergarten drawings.

I have a basement build out and kitchen to design. Can't wait to try the new version out on both of them.

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Problem solved yes?


----------



## dustonpc

*autocad bungalow renderings*

my detailed 1500 sq ft 1 story bungalow in autocad
all album is here and here 

roof of this house is Evil.
complicated and interesting same time
maximum roof span is 33' pitch 5:12
original project situated here .the shelter studio

this copy has been done just to figure out how complicated this house really is (and yes it is)


----------



## Texas Wax

dustonpc said:


> roof of this house is Evil.
> complicated and interesting same time



Why is it evil? Difficult-challenging to cut in 3D modeling?

Pretty basic framing from a carpentry standpoint.

Any advantage from a designer's stand point to detail out framing to that degree?


----------



## dustonpc

> Why is it evil? Difficult-challenging to cut in 3D modeling?
> 
> Pretty basic framing from a carpentry standpoint.


yes this roof has much tricky parts such as to two angle cut rafters
and form like this




> Any advantage from a designer's stand point to detail out framing to that degree?


tried to make prefabricated kit house. abandoned due complexity


----------



## Texas Wax

How you cutting the rafters? 3 point slice?


----------



## dustonpc

:clap: YES i do 3point slice when other ways impossible
like orto planes or point+normal
thanks for asking


----------



## flach2222

*Hi It's Tom from www.theprojectdesigners.com*

Just wanted to put something up!


----------



## dustonpc

big nice house.


----------



## flach2222

Yeah, I didn't design it just did the computer work. It is 5700 sq ft but is going to be enlarged to 6300 sq ft when built!


----------



## JSDraftDesign

*One of my 3D's*

[/ATTACH] local church add on, on the front


----------



## glkirk

Very Nice
What program/s were used?


----------



## glkirk

dustonpc said:


> my detailed 1500 sq ft 1 story bungalow in autocad
> all album is here and here
> 
> roof of this house is Evil.
> complicated and interesting same time
> maximum roof span is 33' pitch 5:12
> original project situated here .the shelter studio
> 
> this copy has been done just to figure out how complicated this house really is (and yes it is)


What program allows you to show the framing members like that?


----------



## greg24k

Few basic renderings I did for customers so they can have a 3D visual.


----------



## dustonpc

I have done it it *AutoCad* "manually" no special software has been used.
Doors/windows i imported from *ArchiCad*. thats it. 

elapsed time few days + a week to gather 2D layouts from 3D model


----------



## Texas Wax

Going thru some old files, autocad/architectural desktop based files rendered in 'Other program/s' Some OLD chit, over a decade :laughing:


----------



## TWhite

That woman appears to be about 8' tall!


----------



## Texas Wax

TWhite said:


> That woman appears to be about 8' tall!


She's to scale ... low and wide angle camera :whistling not the best use in the case


----------



## Ntxnaildriver

Large Island Kitchen


----------



## Texas Wax

Ntxnaildriver said:


> Large Island Kitchen


Nice :thumbsup: Lighting works well

Looks like Autodesk pipeline, Architecture>>>Design or 3D max.....?


----------



## JSDraftDesign

I use revit 2014


----------



## Texas Wax

Great! 
Have not seen a lot of high quality renders straight out of revit. 

Like the mental ray implementation in revit?


----------



## Givemethework

RoofEsimating said:


> Latest exterior renderings


These look incredible!
Would love to know which program you used for that.


----------



## greg24k

Kitchen Rendering


----------



## Snobnd

Proposed versus delivered


----------



## Joe Wood

Another proposed versus delivered! One of my unique draped roof designs


----------



## asevereid

Joe Wood said:


> Another proposed versus delivered! One of my unique draped roof designs


That's awesome.... Do you just change the depth of the seat cut to achieve that look? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Wood

no, the roof has compound curves and every rafter has a different shape and diff seat cuts, depending on where it is in the roof.

I use Sketchup to design these. I create the compound roof planes first then intersect the rafter 'blanks' with it, clean up the files then export dxf files that my CNC guy cuts.

most of the rafters are cut from 2x12 and 2x10 clear VG WR cedar


----------



## Renerabbitt

*A few of my more recent renderings*

I'm new to the forums,thought I'd share before I go dive into all he good topics in the electrical section of the forums , here are a few recent renderings:


----------



## bwiab

New design I'm working on... Priced up options for the big glass wall...

Sierra Pacific 55-120 sf
storefront 65 sf
loewen 200-250 sf
arcadia steel - 300 sf
hopes - 85 sf/ for just the frame...

Holy crap... back to the drawing board. :laughing:


----------



## Montovjerna

If someone needs renderings or a 3d interactive walkthrough, please contact me at [email protected]. 
Fresh out of our studio.


----------



## Kcs112

Here's one of my latest...
Obviously, it's for a long, narrow lot. And the garage could just as easily be a side load.


----------



## Jim Tocci

This was a custom built-in project. I started by drawing the room in Chief Architect, then using the dimensions I drew the shelves in Sketchup. Finally I exported the 3d model from Sketchup into CA. The finished product looked great, and the team was able to use the dimension view to ensure proper construction and installation.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Nice, what is that shelf material? Will it bend with the weight of books on it?


----------



## Jim Tocci

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice, what is that shelf material? Will it bend with the weight of books on it?


Its been about 2 1/2 years, so I don't remember exactly, from looking at the during photos I think it was a 3/4" plywood. I think they put a small bullnose on it to give it a finished look.


----------

